# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Lemon water diet

## Gasturb

Παρατηρώντας μια φίλη μου να πίνει κάθε πρωϊ ενά ποτήρι χλιαρό νερό (όχι ζεστό ούτε κρύο) με στημμένο λέμονι, την ρώτησα για ποιο λόγο το κάνει αυτό κ μου είπε ότι κάνει lemon water diet που την βοηθάει να διατηρήσει το (καλίγραμμο ομολογούμένος) σώμα της. 

Έψαξα για πολύ λίγο κ όμως βρήκα κάποια πολύ ενδειαφέροντα στοιχεία..

_Water helps to lose weight by boosting your metabolism rate, thus paving way for quick weight loss. And if you drink hot lemon water in the morning, then it will three times fasten your process of losing weight,  thereby enabling you to burn large number of calories._

_The lemon juice raises the alkalinity of the water so even with standard tap water you can make your drink pH neutral._

_ - Lemon water has excellent digestive properties and can ease heartburn, bloating and other digestion problems_ 

_ - Lemon water cleanses and stimulates the liver and kidneys_

_ - Lemon juice contains calcium, magnesium and potassium_ 

_ - Lemon juice is a great skin cleanser_ 


Gasturb

----------


## billys15

Καλο φαινεται.Ζηλεψα.Λεω να το δοκιμασω κι εγω και θα σας πω εντυπωσεις.Θα κανω και μια αλλη (ελπιζω οχι χαζη) ερωτηση.Αν το λεμονι το βαζουμε σε normal θερμοκρασιας νερο,τοτε χανει αυτο που λεει οτι "δυναμωνει" 3 φορες το ροφημα; Και για τι ποσοτητα λεμονιου/νερου μιλαει;

----------


## Billy

εγω μολις το δοκιμασα αλλα επειδη ηταν πολυ ξινο εριξα 4-5 κουταλιτσες ζαχαρη (πλακα κανω).

----------


## Gasturb

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω μία λεπτομέρεια.. ότι το έπινε (το νερό εννοω  πονηρά μυαλα!  :01. Razz: ) μόλις ξυπνούσε και σε άδειο στομάχι - 5 με 10 λέπτα πριν το πρωινό.

Αυτό επιβεβαιώνει κ το ρήτό : _ every little helps!_ 

Gt

----------


## theodore_tsi

για τι ποσότητα μιλάμε ;;;;μετράμε σε λεμόνια,σε ml.....σε τι;;;

----------


## Gasturb

Μισo λεμόνι σε 2 δόσεις/ροφήματα

Gt

----------


## billys15

> το έπινε (το νερό εννοω  πονηρά μυαλα! )



ΧΑΧΑΧΑ!!



Σχετικα με τις 2 δοσεις.Εννοεις μισο πριν το πρωινο και αλλο μισο μετα απο κανα μισαωρο; Sorry για τις χαζες ερωτησεις αλλα θελω να το κανω οσο πιο πιστα γινεται    :02. Smile:

----------


## alexmafia2

Ναι οντως κανει δουλεια μου το ειχε πει ενας αγγλος BODYBUILDER μεσεα πραματα μιν φανταστειτε τπτ τρελο αλλα μου ειπε να το πινω πριν πεσω για υπνο με αδιο στομαχι.εγω δεν το εχο δοκιμασει αλλα πλισιαζοντας προς το καλοκαιρακι θα το αρχισω.παντως εχω ακουσει οτι το πολλη λεμονι αερονει το αιμα κατι τετιο δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ψαξτε το!

----------


## Gasturb

> Σχετικα με τις 2 δοσεις.Εννοεις μισο πριν το πρωινο και αλλο μισο μετα απο κανα μισαωρο;


Έλα Billy15 όχι μια δόση το πρωϊ πριν το πρωινο, την επόμενη δόση την επόμενη ημέρα. 

Gt

----------


## Gasturb

> Ναι οντως κανει δουλεια μου το ειχε πει ενας αγγλος BODYBUILDER μεσεα πραματα μιν φανταστειτε τπτ τρελο αλλα μου ειπε να το πινω πριν πεσω για υπνο με αδιο στομαχι.εγω δεν το εχο δοκιμασει αλλα πλισιαζοντας προς το καλοκαιρακι θα το αρχισω.παντως εχω ακουσει οτι το πολλη λεμονι αερονει το αιμα κατι τετιο δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ψαξτε το!


Alexmafia όπως μου είχε πει 'καίει τα λίπη' οπότε η πιο κατάλληλη ώρα πιστεύω είναι με μηδενικό γλυκογόνο το πρωϊ κ με άδειο στομάχι παράλληλα. Τωρα ο bb για το πει θα έχει ενα επιχειρημα παραπανω που μεχρι να το μαθω θα επιμείνω στην λογικη του πρωινου ροφήματος.

Για το δεύτερο που λες δεν το έχω ακούσει πουθενά αλλά την παρενέργεια αυτή την άκουσα για το υπερβολικο νερό. Το λεμόνι είναι λίγο οξύ οπότε η υπερβολή ίσως δημιουργήσει στομαχικές διαταραχές.

Gt

----------


## Theristis

Αυτό το κόλπο με το νερό και το λεμόνι μου το είχε πει και μία διατροφολόγος απο την Σαλόνικα κάνει δουλίτσα αλλά θέλει χρόνο.(Off topic) Έχω χάσει την μπάλα ότι και να πέρνουμε πρέπει να το πέρνουμε το πρωί με άδειο στομάχι πως θα διαλέξουμε με ποια σειρά?  :02. Shock:

----------


## Xorxhs

το λεμονι απο οτι γνωριζω απο τα ορισμενα 'γιατροσοφια', καιει τα λιπη

----------


## Gasturb

> (Off topic) Έχω χάσει την μπάλα ότι και να πέρνουμε πρέπει να το πέρνουμε το πρωί με άδειο στομάχι πως θα διαλέξουμε με ποια σειρά?


Όπως? 

- Αν παίρνουμε κρεατίνη δεν χρησιμοποιούμε λιποδιαλυτικά (χάπια - λεμόνι)
- Αν παίρνουμε λιποδιαλυτικό χάπι δεν πίνουμε το λεμόνι

Δεν νομίζω να έχει τίποτα άλλο εκτός κ αν κάνω λάθος.

Gt

----------


## everydaypanos

No Comment. Εγώ προτιμώ το laim.

Για skin cleanser εγώ χρησιμοποιώ της Derma e το Alpha Lipoderm...Green Tea.
Για τα calcium, magnesium and potassium παίρνω πολυβιταμίνη και συμπλήρωμα.
Για το water πίνω νερό.

Γιατί τότε δεν αντιμετωπίζω το "three times fasten your process of losing weight"?
Μήπως έχει και κάτι άλλο μέσα το λεμόνι, εκτός από το οξύ που του δίνει αυτή την πω-ρε-φαντάσου-τί-μπορεί-να-κάνει-ένα-λεμονάκι-την-ημέρα ιδιότητα;

----------


## Gasturb

Everydaypanos, δεν είπαμε οτι ένα απλό ρόφημα αντικαθιστά ότι ξέρουμε μέχρι στιγμής.. Απλά είναι ένα φυσικό προϊον που έστω κ λίγο βοηθάει οπότε ποιος ο λόγος να το αποφεύγουμε? Εδώ ασχολούμαστε με τόσα χημικά παράγωγα (....) κ τώρα που έχουμε κάτι τόσο pure natural γιατί να το πολέμαμε άδικα?? 

Και το λεμόνι δεν κάνει θαύματα ούτε ισχυριστήκαμε κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά έχει όπως φαίνεται μακροπρόσθεσμα οφέλη έστω κ μικρά κ είναι φτηνή κ πανεύκολη η προετοιμασία του.

Gt

----------


## Theristis

Και με την πρωτεϊνη και την πολυβιταμίνη τι γίνετε?Δεν θέλουν άδειο στομάχι?  :01. Confused:

----------


## Billy

η πρωτεινη θελει αδειο στομαχη
η πολυβιτανιμη οχι, τουλαχιστον εγω την παιρνω πάντα μετα ή κατα την διαρκεια του πρωινου γευματος

----------


## GeorgeTF

Γιατί πάμε να βγάλουμε απο την μήφα ξύγκι????δεν θα δούμε διαφορές έτσι!
εγώ πάντων την πρωτείνη την πίνω το πρωί μαζι με το γεύμα και μετά το πρόγευμα

----------


## Gasturb

Η πρωτεϊνη και ένα παραπάνω η πολυβιταμίνη πάντα με το πρωϊνο.

Gt

----------


## Billy

νομιζω οτι παίζει ρολο και στην ρυθμιση του pH του αιματος.

----------


## Piratis

το λεγομενο colon cleanse , στην αμερικη ειναι πολυ διαδεδομενο , και στο youtube χαμος γινεται.. τεσπα..

εχω ακουσει οτι καλυτερα ειναι αντι μονο νερο και λεμονι να βαζεις και σιροπι σφενδαμου( τι ειναι αυτο) , αλλιως cayenne pepper ( κοκκινο πιπερι).

τωρα αυτο το κανουν αλλοι επι καθημερινης βασεως (π.χ ενα fitness model το λεει στο e-book του) και αλλοι το κανουν 1-2 φορες τον χρονο.

----------


## KATERINI 144

Δλδ  για να κάψεις καποιο λίπος παραπάνω (αν το καψεις)  θα μαμισεις το στομαχι σου,

Αν με άδειο στομαχι  πινεις λεμόνια και  πιπέρια…………………………για διάτρηση στομάχου σας βλεπω όσους κάνετε αυτά τα φακιρικά.

----------


## Piratis

Αυτο γινεται κυριως για τον "καθαρισμο μας" απο τοξινες κ.λ.π.

δλδ καθαριζουν οι σωληνες της αποχετευσης μας   :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## KATERINI 144

παω πασο    :02. Cyclops:

----------


## psilos3

Την συγκεκριμένη τακτική την εφαρμόζω πάνω απο ενα εξάμηνο.
Με το που σηκωθώ το πρωί , 2 ποτηράκια νερό με λεμόνι μέσα.
Πολύ καλή κίνηση ενυδάτωσης και αποτοξίνωσης παράλληλα!!

----------


## Stephany

> Παρατηρώντας μια φίλη μου να πίνει κάθε πρωϊ ενά ποτήρι χλιαρό νερό (όχι ζεστό ούτε κρύο) με στημμένο λέμονι, την ρώτησα για ποιο λόγο το κάνει αυτό κ μου είπε ότι κάνει lemon water diet που την βοηθάει να διατηρήσει το (καλίγραμμο ομολογούμένος) σώμα της. 
> 
> Έψαξα για πολύ λίγο κ όμως βρήκα κάποια πολύ ενδειαφέροντα στοιχεία..
> 
> _Water helps to lose weight by boosting your metabolism rate, thus paving way for quick weight loss. And if you drink hot lemon water in the morning, then it will three times fasten your process of losing weight,  thereby enabling you to burn large number of calories._
> 
> _The lemon juice raises the alkalinity of the water so even with standard tap water you can make your drink pH neutral._
> 
> _ - Lemon water has excellent digestive properties and can ease heartburn, bloating and other digestion problems_ 
> ...


το λεμόνι αν το αντικαταστήσουμε με vit c δεν θα πετύχουμε τα ίδια αποτελέσματα? Καθώς η βιταμίνη δε περιέχει κολλαγόνο (που οδηγεί στην πάχυνση του δέρματος). Έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας να πίνει πάνω από 1 φορα το ρόφημα, πχ. στο πρωινό, μετά την προπόνηση η & στο βραδινό? Ελεγα να το δοκίμαζα. By the way, το κόκκινο καυτερό πιπέρι κάνει εξίσου καλή δουλειά,εγώ προσωπικά παίρνω λίγο πριν από κάθε γεύμα σχεδόν( τα  καυτερά μπαχαρικά ρίχνουν την ισνουλίνη)

----------


## mantus3

μαλον θα κανει δουλια επιδι ειναι οξυνο... οποτε η βιτ c δεν νομιζω να κανει κ πολα... εγω παντως αγαπαω το στομαχακι μου...

----------


## AVSS

Το ειχα δοκιμασει πριν απο χρονια για λιγους μηνες και πραγματικα στην αρχη δειχνει να κανει δουλεια.
Ξεφουσκωνει την κοιλια γιατι ρυθμιζει το πεπτικο συστημα μαζι με την αποτοξυνωση που κανει στον οργανισμο και πιθανον γιαυτο να "φαινεται"οτι χανουμε 1-2 κιλα αν ομως δεν κανουμε διαιτα ταυτοχρονα,το λεμονι με το νερο δεν κανουν τιποτα στην λιποδιαλυση.
Οσοι το κανουν ειναι σημαντικο το νερο να ειναι χλιαρο οχι απλως σε θερμοκρασια δωματιου.
Για το στομαχι δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα,δεν ειναι οπως το πορτοκαλι που μπορει να μας πειραξει οταν το πιουμε με αδειο στομαχι

----------


## Stephany Thes

αυτό πάλι με το colon cleanse.. Κοσμος(ειδικα Αμερικανοι) αναφέρει πως εχασε κιλα ετσι, ειδικα με ακαι μπερι(αυτο ξερω μονο αποτοξινωση προσφερει!) & με colon cleanse.. Το δευτερο κανει μονο αποτοξινωση?

----------


## killer85

Έχω αδυναμία στα λεμόνια και επειδή εχω την ατυχία ή την τύχη να μην νίωθω το ξινό σαν γεύση... συνήθιζα να πείνω χυμό λεμόνι με νερό (σκέτο χωρίς ζάχαρη και τίποα), μια περίοδο είχα τραυματιστεί σοβαρά στον αστράγαλο λόγω ποδοσφαίρου και έμεινα σε ακινησία ένα μήνα και μου πήρε 2 μήνες να επανέλθω στις προπονήσεις... εκείνη την περίοδο έτρωγα ότι σαβούρε υπήρχε, αυτό που παρατήρησα πίνοντας καθημερινά αρκετή ποσότητα λεμονίου ήταν να έχω αδυνατίσει αρκετά στην περιοχή της κοιλίας, μετά από καιρό μου είπε κάποιος πως ο χυμ΄ς λεμονίου είναι παραμύθι και τον σταμάτησα, σκέφτομαι να το ξαναρχίσω...

----------


## spartankid

Δηλαδή παιδιά για να καταλάβω καλά πίνουμε κάθε πρωί δέκα λεπτά πριν το πρωινό δύο ποτήρια χλιαρό νερό με μισό λεμόνι μοιρασμένο και στα δύο ;

----------


## iroNMike1995

Απλα εχετε υποψη σας οτι καμια πληροφορια του ιντερνετ δεν ειναι αξιωπιστη ο καθενας γραφει οτι θελει...οποτε καλο ειναι να εχουμε κριση και για σοβαρες αποριες να ρωταμε καποιον ειδικο.

----------


## lila_1

Aν είναι να το κάνεις για λιποδιάλυση,άσε,μην μπαίνεις καν στην ταλαιπωρια...
Επίσης αυτα τα φακίρικα με τα λεμόνια μπορεί να σας δημιουργήσουν πρόβλημα αν έχετε υπόταση.
Αν όχι πιθανολογώ ότι είναι ευεργετικό λόγω βιταμίνης C. Πρωί με άδειο στομάχι φεύγει κατευθείαν κιόλας,χωρίς να καθυστερείται απο τροφές, και απορροφάται άμεσα.
Αυτά περί αποτοξίνωσης δεν τα γνωρίζω αλλα διατηρώ τις αμφιβολλίες μου. :08. Turtle: 

Σίγουρη λύση είναι σκέτο νεράκι

----------


## Marine

Με το λεμονι και νερο βγαζεις κοιλιακους και στην πλατη.

----------


## giannisLoco

dld paidiato nero prepei na to zestaneis ligo e an itan se thermokrasia dwmatiou??kai  poso lemoni kai nero na vazw sto potiri i den paizei rolo?

----------


## Druid

Τώρα που είμαι ακόμα σε περίοδο γράμμωσης πίνω 15 λεπτά πριν απ'το φαγητό ένα ποτήρι χλιαρό νερό με μισό λεμόνι στυμμένο. Παράλληλα όμως κάνω και χρήση λιποδιαλύτη ( το μιτο συγκεκριμένα ). 'Ακουσα τις προάλλες ο,τι κάνει κακό αυτός ο συνδιασμός. Ισχύει? Αν ναι ή όχι, γιατί ?

----------


## gym

εχουμε κανενα πειραματοζωο...εεεεε εννοω θυμα...εεεεε εννοω καποιον που το εχει δοκιμασει αυτο? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## PEGY

> εχουμε κανενα πειραματοζωο...εεεεε εννοω θυμα...εεεεε εννοω καποιον που το εχει δοκιμασει αυτο?


Ο καλός μου το κάνει αυτό κάθε πρωί αλλά δεν είναι αξιόλογο υπόδειγμα.... 
Τρώει πιτες-κοντοσούβια-πατάτες-παγωτα κ ο άτιμος είναι κορμι.
(το νεράκι όμως το πρωι, απαραίτητο :01. Mr. Green: )

----------


## CapoFighter

Πολυ light πραγματα... Εγω τρωω ενα καθε πρωι!!!

----------


## john39

> Ο καλός μου το κάνει αυτό κάθε πρωί αλλά δεν είναι αξιόλογο υπόδειγμα.... 
> Τρώει πιτες-κοντοσούβια-πατάτες-παγωτα κ ο άτιμος είναι κορμι.
> (το νεράκι όμως το πρωι, απαραίτητο)


o καλος σου στα ματιατα δικα σου,,ειναι ο ανθρωπος σου ο Αγαπημενος σου.και τον διαφημηζεις,,..και ειναι το κορμι.
στα δικα μας τα ματια ομως θα ειναι ενας απλα συνιθισμενος ανθρωπος.
επειδη μας διαβαζουν ανθρωποι που δεν ξερουν καλο ειναι να πουμε σε ολους οτι ενας ανθρωπος ο οποιος τρεφετε με  πιτες-κοντοσούβια-πατάτες-παγωτα  ακομη και τον μεταβολισμο του σπουργιτιου να εχει θα ειναι απλα λεπτος,,,
κορμι δεν αποκτα ουδεις στον ματαιο αυτο κοσμο τρωγοντας  πιτες-κοντοσούβια-πατάτες-παγωτα  δυστιχως..
και να ηταν μονιο αυτο?,,ολα αυτα δρουν αρθροιστικα στο σωμα,και ακομη και αν ο μεταβολισμος βοηθαει να μην παιρνει ο ανθρωπος λιπος τρωγοντας σαβουρες,αυτο δεν σημαινει βεβαια οτι μακροπροθεσμα δεν θα εχει προβληματα παθολογικης φυσεως,
ως διατροφολογος εφιστω την προσοχη σε οσους μας διαβαζουν να εχουν τις  πιτες-κοντοσούβια-πατάτες-παγωτα  ως εξαιρεση στην ζωη τους με ενα γευμα σε ενα απο αυτα μονο,και μονο μια φορα την εβδομαδα ειτε θελουν να κανουν μυς ειτε να ζησουν υγιεις.
αυτη ειναι η αληθεια.

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Εγω γενικά το έχω συνηθεια πολλα χρόνια και ειδικα οταν ειμαι υποθερμιδικά να πινω 4-5 μερες σερί λεμονονερο πρωι πρωι οταν αισθάνομαι οτι κατακρατώ υγρά.   Αν λειτουργεί ή όχι δεν ξερω να απαντήσω με στοιχεία.

Το μονο σίγουρο ειναι το γουσταρω, μου φτιάχνει τη μερα και το στομάχι!

----------


## ARIS1914

Να σας ρωτησω παιδια...
εγω εχω σχολειο παντα πρωινος...(17 χρονων) και 8 η ωρα το πρωι πινω ενα ποτηρι γαλα,
μπορω να πινω και το νερο με το λεμονι και το γαλα εκεινη την ωρα; αντε πες με διαφορα 5 λεπτων..!

----------


## Alex Pap

Ξερουμε αν πρεπει να σταματησεις καποια στιγμη η δεν υπαρχει προβλημαα;;  :01. Razz:

----------


## Predator1995

μια εξηγηση μονο ρε παιδια καθε πρωι που ξυπαω να πινω 2 ποτηρια νερο απο την βρυση χλιαρο με μισο λεμονι χωρισμενο και στα 2??

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Ρε με τοσα που σαβουριαζεις μεσα στη μερα, τι να σου κανει το κακομοιρο το λεμονακι;

Καντο ετσι.

----------


## Predator1995

> Ρε με τοσα που σαβουριαζεις μεσα στη μερα, τι να σου κανει το κακομοιρο το λεμονακι;
> 
> Καντο ετσι.


εγω σαβουριαζω????  :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:

----------


## kristin

Alex Pap
είναι μια καλή συνήθεια, που πρέπει να είναι μόνιμη. είναι απόλυτα φυσικό προιόν, γιατί να το σταματήσεις;

mantus3 , KATERINI 144
το λεμόνι όταν εισέρχεται στο στομάχι παύει να είναι όξινο, και δεν το πειράζει. (διαβάστε το 2 παρακάτω)

Εγώ πίνω μήνες τώρα, και νιώθω καθαρή εσωτερικά. Έχει καθαρίσει απίστευτα το δέρμα μου, από σπυράκια και σημάδια. Αυτή είναι και ή πιο εμφανής διαφορά, γιατί λίπος δεν έχω αρκετό για να περιμένω από το λεμονάκι να με στεγνώσει. Η μητέρα μου καιρό τώρα πίνει λεμόνι,χλιαρό νερό, κανέλα (Κευλάνης) και μια κουταλιά μέλι. Ο διατροφολόγος είπε πως έτσι είναι πιο ενισχυμένο το μείγμα. Εμένα η γεύση του συνδυασμού αυτού με αηδιάζει, οπότε κάνω τσάι κανέλα αργότερα μέσα στη μέρα. Είναι όμως μπαχαρικό που φροντίζω να παίρνω καθημερινά 1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού. Στη μητέρα μου βοήθησε αρκετά το μείγμα αυτό, με πολλά κιλά παραπάνω, μόνο κολυμβητήριο και διατροφή, έχασε αρκετά.

Να σας παραθέσω και κάποιους λόγους που βρήκα για τους οποίους είναι απαραίτητο το λεμονόνερο. (από άρθρα στο ίντερνετ)

"""1) Ενισχύει το ανοσοποιητικό
Τα λεμόνια είναι πλούσια σε βιταμίνη C και κάλιο. Η βιταμίνη C μας βοηθάει να καταπολεμήσουμε τα κρυολογήματα και το κάλιο διεγείρει τον εγκέφαλο και το νευρικό σύστημα, επίσης βοηθά στον έλεγχο της αρτηριακής πίεσης.

2) Τα λεμόνια είναι απίστευτα αλκαλική τροφή!!!
Μπορεί τα λεμόνια από μόνα τους να είναι όξινα αλλά μέσα στον οργανισμό μας γίνονται αλκαλικά (το κιτρικό οξύ δεν δημιουργεί οξύτητα στο σώμα όταν μεταβολίζεται). Όπως γνωρίζουμε ένα αλκαλικό σώμα είναι πραγματικά το κλειδί για καλή υγεία.

3) Βοηθά στην απώλεια βάρους
Τα Λεμόνια έχουν υψηλή περιεκτικότητα σε φυτικές ίνες, η οποίες βοηθάνε στη μείωση της πείνας. Επίσης, έχει αποδειχθεί ότι οι άνθρωποι που διατηρούν μια πιο αλκαλική δίαιτα χάνουν βάρος γρηγορότερα.

4) Ενισχύει την πέψη
Το ζεστό νερό χρησιμεύει για την τόνωση της γαστρεντερικής οδού. Τα λεμόνια και τα λάιμς έχουν υψηλή περιεκτικότητα σε ανόργανα άλατα και βιταμίνες βοηθώντας στην αποβολή των τοξινών και στην λειτουργία του πεπτικού συστήματος.

5) Λειτουργεί ως φυσικό διουρητικό
Ο χυμός του λεμονιού βοηθάει στην αποβολή των ανεπιθύμητων υλικών επειδή αυξάνει το ποσοστό ούρησης. Επομένως οι τοξίνες αποβάλλονται γρηγορότερα με αποτέλεσμα ένα υγιές ουροποιητικό σύστημα.

6) Καθαρίζει το δέρμα
Η βιταμίνη C βοηθά στην μείωση των ρυτίδων και των κηλίδων. Το νερό με λεμόνι καθαρίζει τις τοξίνες από το αίμα, με αυτό τον τρόπο βοηθά στο να διατηρηθεί το δέρμα καθαρό.

7) Ενυδατώνει το λεμφικό σύστημα

Ένα ποτήρι ζεστό νερό με λεμόνι βοηθά στην πρόληψη της αφυδάτωσης (προφανώς). Όταν το σώμα είναι αφυδατωμένο (κόπωση των επινεφριδίων), δεν μπορεί να εκτελέσει όλες τις κατάλληλες λειτουργίες του, αυτό οδηγεί σε συσσώρευση τοξικών ουσιών, άγχος, δυσκοιλιότητα και ο κατάλογος συνεχίζεται. Τα Επινεφρίδια είναι δύο μικροί αδένες που βρίσκονται πάνω από τα νεφρά, και μαζί με το θυρεοειδή δημιουργούν ενέργεια. Επίσης εκκρίνουν σημαντικές ορμόνες, συμπεριλαμβανομένης της αλδοστερόνης. Η αλδοστερόνη είναι μια ορμόνη που εκκρίνεται από τα επινεφρίδια που ρυθμίζει τα επίπεδα του νερού και τη συγκέντρωση των μεταλλευμάτων, όπως το νάτριο στο σώμα μας, βοηθώντας μας να παραμένουμε ενυδατωμένοι.Τα επινεφρίδια  είναι επίσης υπεύθυνα για τη μείωση του αγχους."""

"""Μια αποτελεσματική θεραπεία για την απώλεια βάρους είναι ο συνδυασμός κανέλας, μελιού και λεμονιού. Η κανέλα (Cinnamomum zeylanicum ή Cannela Ceylon) βοηθάει στην μείωση της χοληστερόλης, στη ρύθμιση του σακχάρου στο αίμα και στην καλή λειτουργία του εγκεφάλου. Σύμφωνα με έρευνες η κανέλα μειώνει το πρήξιμο στο σώμα, βελτιώνει την ικανότητα της ινσουλίνης να μεταβολίζει το σάκχαρο στο αίμα, αναστέλλει την ανάπτυξη των καρκινικών κυττάρων και μειώνει την αρτηριακή πίεση. Οι ερευνητές αναφέρουν επίσης ότι η κανέλα μειώνει το σωματικό λίπος και βελτιώνει τα επίπεδα της άλιπης μάζας σώματος. Τα θρεπτικά συστατικά του μελιού βοηθούν στην διαδικασία απώλειας βάρους επειδή διαλύουν τα λιπώδη κύτταρα και μειώνουν την χοληστερόλη. Περιέχει επίσης βιταμίνες και μέταλα και βοηθάει στη καλή λειτουργία του πεπτικού συστήματος. Ερευνητές δοκίμασαν το μέλι σε υπέρβαρους ασθενείς και κατέληξαν στο συμπέρασμα ότι το μέλι όχι μόνο βοηθάει στην απώλεια βάρους, αλλά αποτρέπει την αύξηση του σωματικού βάρους και μειώνει τον κίνδυνο για καρδιαγγειακά νοσήματα. Το επεξεργασμένο μέλι έχει τη δυνατότητα να αυξήσει τα επίπεδα σακχάρου στο αίμα, ενώ το φυσικό μέλι, μετά από 15 ημέρες κατανάλωσης, ήταν σε θέση να μειώσει αυτά τα επίπεδα. Το λεμόνι περιέχει ουσίες που ονομάζονται πολυφαινόλες, οι οποίες περιέχουν hesperidin, naringen, eriocitrin και diosmin. Ερευνητές αναφέρουν ότι οι πολυφαινόλες που περιέχονται στο λεμόνι έχουν υψηλή αντιοξειδωτική δράση, την ικανότητα να καταστείλουν την αύξηση του σωματικού βάρους, να μειώσουν το δείκτη μάζας σώματος και να βελτιώσουν τα επίπεδα σακχάρου στο αίμα. Απολαύστε μια κούπα τσάι με κανέλα, μέλι και λεμόνι και βοηθήστε τον οργανισμό σας να χάσει τα περιττά κιλά. Δοσολογία: Πίνετε μια κούπα το πρωί με άδειο στομάχι και μια κούπα πριν τον ύπνο με άδειο στομάχι. Το ρόφημα μπορείτε να το πίνετε συνοδευτικά σε κάθε δίαιτα που ακολουθείτε.""""

----------


## steg

Εμένα μ' έπεισες με τα παραπάνω. Βουρ στις φυσικές λεμοναδίτσες λοιπόν!

----------


## liveris

τι κατεβατο ειναι τουτο με τις ευεργετικες ιδιοτητες του λεμονιου!
  καλα ολα αυτα αλλα δεν αναφερεται πουθενα οτι η συνεχης καταναλωση ριχνει την πιεση..ειδικα σε ατομα που εχουν μονιμα
  χαμηλη πιεση δεν συνισταται..

----------


## kristin

> τι κατεβατο ειναι τουτο με τις ευεργετικες ιδιοτητες του λεμονιου!
>   καλα ολα αυτα αλλα δεν αναφερεται πουθενα οτι η συνεχης καταναλωση ριχνει την πιεση..ειδικα σε ατομα που εχουν μονιμα
>   χαμηλη πιεση δεν συνισταται..


Τα άτομα που είναι υποτασικά απαγορεύεται να το πίνουν, ούτως η άλλως! Όσο για το αν έχει πέσει γενικά η πίεση μου τόσο καιρό δεν το έχω καταλάβει με κάποιο περιστατικό. Εννοείς την ρίχνει μόνιμα;

----------


## liveris

μια φιλη μου που επινε συνεχεια ποτο με στιμενο λεμονι αρχισε να εχει ζαλαδες τασεις λιποθυμιας κ δεν μπορουσε να βρει την αιτια..
 κοντεψε να λιποθυμησει σε ενα μπαρ που ειμασταν μαζι κ εκει την ψιλιαστικε..εκοψε το στιμενο κ ολα καλα..

----------


## kristin

> μια φιλη μου που επινε συνεχεια ποτο με στιμενο λεμονι αρχισε να εχει ζαλαδες τασεις λιποθυμιας κ δεν μπορουσε να βρει την αιτια..
>  κοντεψε να λιποθυμησει σε ενα μπαρ που ειμασταν μαζι κ εκει την ψιλιαστικε..εκοψε το στιμενο κ ολα καλα..


Τότε θα είχε μάλλον "ευαίσθητη" πίεση. Γιατί εγώ και η μητέρα μου δεν έχουμε κανένα πρόβλημα μισό χρόνο τώρα που πίνουμε. Η αδελφή μου ούτε να το δοκιμάσει, αφού το καλοκαίρι κυκλοφορεί με αλατάκια στην τσάντα της. Ξέρει πως είναι υποτασική και προσέχει. Μπορεί και η φίλη σου να μην χρειάστηκε να το ανακαλύψει νωρίτερα, και της την έριχνε το ελάχιστο αυτό λεμόνι που έπινε στο ποτό της. ( κάθε βράδυ;  :01. Confused:  )

----------


## liveris

οχι δεν επινε καθε μερα, οταν εβγαινε εξω κ δεν ηταν υποτασικη..
 εσυ μετρας την πιεση σου? αν οχι μετρα την που κ που..

----------


## kristin

> οχι δεν επινε καθε μερα, οταν εβγαινε εξω κ δεν ηταν υποτασικη..
>  εσυ μετρας την πιεση σου? αν οχι μετρα την που κ που..


ναι οκ, δε διαφωνώ. ίσα ίσα που θα το ψάξω το θέμα. θα μετριέμαι, αν και γενικά δεν έχω νιώσει τίποτα μέχρι στιγμής, αλλά μια προσωπική στατιστική θα την κάνω.  :01. Wink:

----------


## kristin

Να προσθέσω κάτι ακόμη που σκέφτηκα, μήπως το ότι της έριχνε την πίεση οφείλεται ότι κατανάλωνε όξινη τροφή νυχτερινή ώρα; Ενώ το πρωί το λεμόνι σε άδειο στομάχι συμπεριφέρεται αλλιώς; και είναι και συνδυασμένο με νεράκι κι όχι με αλκοόλ. Λέω εγώ τώρα, μια σκέψη κάνω.

----------


## liveris

τι να  σου πω,,δε τοχω ψαξει σε τοσο βαθος.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------

